# 2008 SRAM Tech Manual PDF...



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Just found this searching around. I'm sure if someone examines it closely they can tell us what is new. Looks like a new "RED" product and TT product. -P

http://tales.phrasewise.com/NewTechSpecifications_RoadMTB_MY08_RevA.pdf


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Looks like RED is the new lighter group. 11-28T cassettes available and compatible (I want one!). I see 165 cranks also. I guess this document has been leaked earlier in the month somewhere. -P


----------



## Stratmosphere (Feb 28, 2007)

Would have been nice if I looked lower on this forum to see this is a repost. DOH!


----------

